# Anal Glands



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello 
I have a two year old cockapoo who recently seems to have recurring anal gland problems and making him really sad.
I have taken him to the vets three times who has checked him over and said he is healthy and they also say that the anal glands are not 'that full' but are a bit full.
We are now trying to empty the anal glands ourselves as this problem seems to be happening once a week and i dont want to keep paying £30 a visit to the vet when it doesnt seem to be getting better.
Has anyone had the same thing or know anyway of making it better as it is happening every week now.
He has had antibiotics but that didnt seem to help either.
Once they are squeezed it seems to be alright but like i said the problem does come back within a week again.

Any help/advice would be really appreciated as i dont like seeing him really sad!

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would be changing his food, that is far too often to be needing to clean out his anal glands. I have learned how to clean Lady's because she has had problems in the past with them but since getting her on a food that works for her it is only ever every 2-3 months that they need to be done. 
I would look at all of the things that you feed him, treats and meals, and figure out something that works better with his system


----------



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. 
I did ask the vet this and they said it wasn't to do with his food (as his poo is solid rather than runny, so the glands should be doing the job properly)
We are going to change his food just in case though so hopefully this does solve it!

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

People may recommend raw, it's not something that I feed - but it has many benefits, I think anal glands is one of them.
If you have a strong stomach and no sense if smell......
I believe there is a few DIY doggy anal gland clips on you tube!!


----------



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm.. im not sure i fancy raw......
Anal glands squeezed again, and food will be changing tomorrow.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Change food slowly.
Dot is fed raw, the other two not - but they all have a frozen chicken wing 3 or 4 times a week as an extra - the bone in the wing definitely results in hard poos the next day - which I think help the anal glands to express themselves naturally.
The dogs love the wings - I feed them outside and because the wings are frozen they have to work hard at chewing them rather than gobbling them down.
Try it - your dog will be super happy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck with the food change over, hope it helps. A healthy dog really shouldn't need the glands expressing that often and doing it too frequently can sometimes cause as many problems as it seems to solve - although if the vet said it needs doing......


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer's anal glands used to get really hard from the beginning, needing them expressed every two to three weeks. Since going on a raw, not sure when it was the last time he's needed them expressed. The poop from raw diet is much more firm than any kibble so even the firmest poop eating kibble isn't the same.


----------

